# Skinny Water



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

I fish for flatheads in the lower Scioto river, as far as my boat will go. I assume there's cats REAL shallow. How ya'll go about reaching them?


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Not sure what you mean? 

I don't fish the shallows for flathead but you will have to go through them to get to other holes. I flathead fish from a kayak on the lower scioto so nothing is off limits.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

i've heard of guys catching 30+ fish in 3ft of water. They sometimes follow the shallow flats at night chasing baitfish.


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

Don't know of anyone taking a boat on the scioto that will not go in 3ft of water. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

Wear waders and beach your boat when you approach shallow water. Pull the motor up, jump out, and then pull your boat through. Also beach your boat before flowing sections and walk it along the bank. Thats what i do. Or get a jet drive.

Also not sure if thats what your asking or if you want to know if you should fish shallow water. But actually fishing the shallow water is easy getting your boat through is the hard part. I like fishing a shallow to deep transition area. I normally use the boat to get to bank spots as well on the scioto and dont actually fish out of the boat often unless I'm jumping around different log jams.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

I run a 14 ft jon with a 10 hp beavertail motor .. but there are times in summer when even that can get tricky


----------



## Thompy04 (Jan 26, 2013)

My original ? was, can cats be caught in extremely shallow water? I'm talking 6' or less. I'm so used to fishing 15'+ am I missing productive spots because I think I'm fishing to shallow?


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

95% of the flatheads i catch are in 6 foot or less of water.


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

[
View attachment 89691

Skinny Water

I fish for flatheads in the lower Scioto river, as far as my boat will go. I assume there's cats REAL shallow. How ya'll go about reaching them? I don't fish in 5 inch water but they do go very shallow at times hope pic helps it was taken on scioto


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

help if pic showed up sorry


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=89694&stc=1&d=1390507294


----------



## tk1fisherman (Aug 16, 2012)

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/attachment.php?attachmentid=89695&stc=1&d=1390507376


----------



## rustyfish (Apr 27, 2004)

I will cast into 3 ft of water but its because their is and entire tree in the water. That usually on the bank and most of the water around is much deeper.

I was stuck bank fishing for years and had no choice but to fish shallow areas and it never worked out for me. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

